# PHP Quelltext verschlüsseln



## djflo (7. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte Gerne den Quelltext meiner PHP-Scripte verschlüsseln, so dass der Code nicht weitergegeben werden kann.
Kennt jemand Software, mit der das geht, bzw. hat jemand Erfahrung mit sowas?
Es sollte natürlich nicht zu teuer sein und der Quelltext muss für Linux-Apache-Server "verständlich" sein (wenn benötigt, können Zusatzmodule installiert werden).

Schonmal Danke für eure Antwort 

Gruss
djflo


----------



## JohannesR (7. März 2004)

Ich glaube Zend bietet sowas an...


----------



## undertaker (7. März 2004)

hi!
ich weiß nicht was du willst den ein PHP-code kann sowieso nicht gelesen werden! auser du nennst die datei um oder "verzippst" diese! 
mfg


----------



## JohannesR (7. März 2004)

Er will die Scripte weitergeben, damit man sie auf seinem eigenen Server laufen lassen kann. Allerdings könnte man so z.B. den Code modifizieren und als seinen eigenen ausgeben. Dem will er entgegenwirken.
Verstanden?


----------



## djflo (7. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Er will die Scripte weitergeben, damit man sie auf seinem eigenen Server laufen lassen kann. Allerdings könnte man so z.B. den Code modifizieren und als seinen eigenen ausgeben. Dem will er entgegenwirken.
> Verstanden? *



Genau so ist es, Zend kenne ich, das ist mir nur "etwas" zu teuer. Es gibt auch noch SourceGuardian (http://sourceguardian.com), das ist schonmal deutlich günstiger, kennt das jemand? Ist das zu empfehlen? Und gibt es noch günstigere, die ähnliches können? (250 Dollar ist ja nun auch nicht gerade wenig  )


----------



## JohannesR (7. März 2004)

Zend ist leider auch ehr die Lösung für die Professionals... SourceGuardian kenne ich persönlich nicht, aber ich sehe auf der Page einen Link zu einer Demo, die könntest du mal ausprobieren.


----------



## djflo (7. März 2004)

Hab ich schon getan und ich finde es auch wirklich gut, nur wollte ich eben wissen, ob es noch andere, eventuell günstigere Software dafür gibt.

Auf jeden Fall nochmal Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. März 2004)

IonCube Encoder
http://www.ioncube.com/sa_encoder.php

Günstiger und dem Zend Encoder ähnlicher.



> Having said that, the ioncube answer offers a greater level of
> security for the encrypted code - the sourceguardian stuff
> is, last I checked, 'just' encrypted source code. zend and ioncube
> package encrypted byte code. If someone decrypts zend-encoded
> ...


Quelle: phpbuilder.com

Sprich: sourceguardian wurde schon geknackt =)
Da gibt es auch eine nette Seite wo man gegen Gebot sourceguardian verschlüsselten Code entschlüsseln lassen kann =)


----------



## malibubu (15. März 2005)

Hey, nur so mal als Tipp (kostenlos und sehr effektiv):

http://www.cytek.de/phpowercode.html


----------



## Crashburn (15. März 2005)

Ich hatte mir mal so eine CMS-Trialversion heruntergeladen (ich weiß aber nicht mehr, welches CMS es war). Da war auch so eine Art Kodierungs/dekodierungs-Algorithmus verwendet. Es gibt auch einige (von mir sowieso verhasste) "Browsergames", die man sich als Offline-Version herunterladen kann, und die sind auch verschlüsselt. Sonst kann ich dir eigentlich weiter helfen, denn ich bin dumm


----------



## Mamphil (10. August 2005)

Auch wenn dieser Beitrag schon etwas älter ist, wird er durch die Suche trotzdem gefunden...


			
				malibubu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hey, nur so mal als Tipp (kostenlos und sehr effektiv):
> 
> http://www.cytek.de/phpowercode.html


Dieser Schutz ist kein wirklicher Schutz. Die unten geschriebene Funktion kann jeden Code problemlos sichtbar machen:

```
function show_code($encoded) {
	echo htmlentities(gzinflate(base64_decode($encoded)));
	}
```
Daher macht ein verschlüsseln mit dieser Software kurz gesagt überhaupt keinen Sinn.

Mamphil


----------

